# dirty little secret vs timmy



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

I have never been able to try them out. Looking for something that sounds a touch different than my ocd and mxr custom od. I use a jcm 800 and a bugera 1960 in stereo. Like marshall crunch just looking for different flavours of it. I also use les paul standards and custom shop Jr's.
Thanks


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The DLS has a lot more gain.
I have a DLS mkII, I haven't tried the latest version.

Where the Timmy is a lower to mid gain O/D, 
it'll also do a good clean boost too, the DLS is a mid gain distortion.
More gain on tap, the DLS will add a bit of colouration though, where the Timmy won't.

If you're already getting dirt from the amp, the Timmy might serve you better.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Timmy is quite a bit more transparent and has less gain. I've had the DLSiii but it didn't stay long, the Timmy has been with me for years. I should say that I use the Timmy more for the volume push not the gain, gain knob is at 9 and the volume knob is at 2. They are both great pedals I just chose to use them differently so I guess it comes down to needs and your ear.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Apples and Oranges really. The DLS is a "Marshall in a box" whereas the Timmy is a transparent low-medium gain pedal. Both are great, but both are very different.

For your Marshall, have you considered the lowly Boss SD-1? Theses sound great in front of Marshall's and can be had for a song.

TG


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> Both are great, but both are very different.


I agree with this and in hindsight should have added it to my post, was thinking it but didn't mention.


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

Had an sd-1 for years. My bass player knicked it. Thanks for the in put guys. Sounds like I should grab the dls as I am already running two clean boosts.....


----------

